# Fish Stocking Data



## NWAngler

Does anyone know where I can find information on what up grounds the DNR has stocked and when? I'm curious to see some of the stocking numbers of the local up grounds especially Findlay 2.


----------



## AtticaFish

If you call the Wildlife phone number (1-800-WILDLIFE) I believe they will transfer you through to your district office. If tell them you want to know what lakes have been stocked with, they will look it up for you. I did this before...... but thought they had the numbers listed to the district offices on their site at one time. Couldn't find them today. I do not know of any place on the web they have stocking numbers listed.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Used to be on the ODNR website . Havent looked at it in a while


----------



## davycrockett

Due to the lack of credible info available I finally wrote it off as highly classified top secret ops by the DNR. But yet they blab about all the nasty trout they dump in all the city parks wvery spring


----------



## NWAngler

I was able to get ahold of Kevin Kayle the administrator of the fish hatchery program with the ODNR and he sent me over some data on both Findlay reservoirs and two of the Fostoria reservoirs. Interesting to see they have begun to stock saugeye into Findlay 2. Now if only I can figure out a way to catch them


----------



## ress

Wow NW! Great work! Thanks a million!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Ill bet those walleye fry made all the white bass extremely happy


----------



## davycrockett

DeathFromAbove said:


> Ill bet those walleye fry made all the white bass extremely happy[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> NWAngler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get ahold of Kevin Kayle the administrator of the fish hatchery program with the ODNR and he sent me over some data on both Findlay reservoirs and two of the Fostoria reservoirs. Interesting to see they have begun to stock saugeye into Findlay 2. Now if only I can figure out a way to catch them
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info
Click to expand...


----------



## ress

DeathFromAbove said:


> Ill bet those walleye fry made all the white bass extremely happy


Yep. Kinda sad. See it every year. Last year I posted that there were thousands of Perch minnows near the dock at the ramp on #2. The next day I here from a friend that someone had a net scooping them up .


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Beware the interwebz! That sucks!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

davycrockett said:


> Due to the lack of credible info available I finally wrote it off as highly classified top secret ops by the DNR. But yet they blab about all the nasty trout they dump in all the city parks wvery spring


So what makes these trout nasty? Have you actually ever grilled one before? Or kept them on ice like you would your tasty walleye, perch or crappie?


----------



## Redhunter1012

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> So what makes these trout nasty? Have you actually ever grilled one before? Or kept them on ice like you would your tasty walleye, perch or crappie?


I agree with the O.P. We always smoked them and they arent too bad. Otherwise, they taste muddy/fishy as hell. Call me a snob, but I'm not big on my fish actually tastin too much like fish


----------



## Redhunter1012

Double post


----------



## fishstix36

Its great to see the actual numbers of each species that is stocked. But like others have said, these fingerlings are roughly 2.5 -3.5 cms long... maybe half the size of your typical minnow. They don't stand much of a chance.


----------



## thistubesforu

Isn’t that the point why they stock such high numbers???? Put 50,000 in if 5,000 make it that’s a lot of walleye to be had by anglers!! I mean let’s be serious for a second here it’s no different than natural reproduction. Walleye typically hold 25,000 eggs per pound of fish. In other words a ten lb female has the ability to produce 250,000 fry do they all make it??? Hell no it is what it is!!! Let’s quit being negative nancies and just get out and fish!!!


----------



## saugmon

I guided a ODNR hatchery worker once. He raised saugeye,but never had caught one. He told me some interesting stuff like why release them as fingerlings? He told me that they eat other once past the fingerling stage.



Morrowtucky Mike said:


> So what makes these trout nasty? In Belgium,they toss back trout and keep the carp!!


----------



## Spongebrain

Redhunter1012 said:


> I agree with the O.P. We always smoked them and they arent too bad. Otherwise, they taste muddy/fishy as hell. Call me a snob, but I'm not big on my fish actually tastin too much like fish


You need to learn how to trim your catch and it wont taste fishy one bit. Kings, chrome, browns, eyes...if trimmed right they are all delicious if not they all taste like mud. This topic always makes me laugh.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Spongebrain said:


> You need to learn how to trim your catch and it wont taste fishy one bit. Kings, chrome, browns, eyes...if trimmed right they are all delicious if not they all taste like mud. This topic always makes me laugh.


Im pretty good at taking care of my fish. Grew up salmon and steelie fishing on the St Joe river in MI. But those little hatchery raised, pellet fed trout just have a real off putting flavor to them that i dont care for


----------

